# Jb ril



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Can I assume since no one can get radio working in ics, that the same problem will exist for jb?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

ICS should work fairly soon...the Thunderbolt will never get official JB so we will probably never get JB ROMs, but I could be wrong


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

My understanding is that once we get the ril working on ics, jb is nearly identical, so ril for jb will be easy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

To my understanding all developers are waiting for HTC to drop ics with working ril. Jb is not as big a jump from ics, like gb to ics was. We will never see a HTC know build but building from source is very possible. Wish I had the time to learn.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

CC268 said:


> ICS should work fairly soon...the Thunderbolt will never get official JB so we will probably never get JB ROMs, but I could be wrong


 well over half the phones with ics roMs didn't get an 'update' but still have ics, so it could prob have jb, if someone will do it.. its not like going from gb to ics, so if ics gets stable, jb is a possibility imo


----------



## *BAM* (Jul 21, 2012)

jHutch said:


> well over half the phones with ics roMs didn't get an 'update' but still have ics, so it could prob have jb, if someone will do it.. its not like going from gb to ics, so if ics gets stable, jb is a possibility imo


If the RIL turns out to be quite the same from ICS to JB, I wonder what the odds are that the devs will jump straight to working on JB. I mean, aside from data, all the pre-alpha ICS ROMs seem rather complete.

Sent from my 'Bolt using my thumbs.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing changed in the radio interfaces from ics to jb.


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

There's a team that already has jb booting on a thunderbolt.

https://plus.google.com/102556815242935253163/posts/ZaVbfnLA5yo

Sent from PhoneRom (ThunderShed)


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty sure these are the guys that just cancelled this project.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

icedventimocha said:


> There's a team that already has jb booting on a thunderbolt.
> 
> https://plus.google....sts/ZaVbfnLA5yo
> 
> Sent from PhoneRom (ThunderShed)


Define "booting," please...


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

That was it starting to boot but never got past the boot animation. The project has been cancelled unfortunately. Mainly because the developers don't have the hardware needed and the GIT kept getting corrupted. On a different note Twisted is going to startup again and hopefully have his own Jelly Bean rom.I really hope we do see an official update otherwise I fear it will be back to Gingerbread for me because I want working data on my phone.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

> My understanding is that once we get the ril working on ics, jb is nearly identical, so ril for jb will be easy.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeah I think they are relatively the same because they will have the same base if you know what I mean. Its just the ics ril is completely different so it'll be easier for jb when ics releases

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> That was it starting to boot but never got past the boot animation. The project has been cancelled unfortunately. Mainly because the developers don't have the hardware needed and the GIT kept getting corrupted. On a different note Twisted is going to startup again and hopefully have his own Jelly Bean rom.I really hope we do see an official update otherwise I fear it will be back to Gingerbread for me because I want working data on my phone.


Have they thought about trying to port the dinc2 rom? Hardware wise it is the same as the thunderbolt with the exception of the radios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Devs have looked at every single phone out there. Nothing helps with making the ril for the bolt. Like is has been said countless times. The thunderbolt ril is unique to any other ril out there. Just because it shares the same hardware does not mean the software is compatible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

judging from the galaxy s3, the JB RIL is very similiar to ICS. the galaxy s3 was the first phone to have cm 10 and the only source released for it is for ICS. once the bolt gets its ICS update/leak JB should (hopefully) not be too much of a problem.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

RIL is the least of the worries for ICS → JB. Driver compatibilities are the larger factor.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

yarly said:


> RIL is the least of the worries for ICS → JB. Driver compatibilities are the larger factor.


?

That was short and to the point. You feeling ok dude? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha. just busy today. Lot of the hardware drivers will most likely have issues even with twisted's or liquid's (offhand no idea what liquid bases his stuff off of on the tb, but I think every ICS ROM that works sorta on the TB was a mash up of all sorts of various sources) ROMs for ICS being rebased for JB. RIL not so much, but the Camera, GPU and GPS (and maybe some others) will probably not play nicely. Those are always closed sourced binary blobs. The GPU can probably be worked out, but the other 2 might linger for a bit.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Haha. just busy today. Lot of the hardware drivers will most likely have issues even with twisted's or liquid's (offhand no idea what liquid bases his stuff off of on the tb, but I think every ICS ROM that works sorta on the TB was a mash up of all sorts of various sources) ROMs for ICS being rebased for JB. RIL not so much, but the Camera, GPU and GPS (and maybe some others) will probably not play nicely. Those are always closed sourced binary blobs. The GPU can probably be worked out, but the other 2 might linger for a bit.


Well a lot of the drivers are already being updated by CM because they are shared and other devices have very similar hardware and the drivers are very close so hopefully by the time we get to that point we will have most of the code we need to just throw in the RIL and compile then work out the remaining bugs. Desire HD and a couple other sister devices have everything but Camera as usual lol. Camera and data are always the hardest.


----------

